# Rust Fly



## NateS (May 23, 2010)




----------



## NateS (May 26, 2010)

I thought it was an interesting fly...guess I'm alone.


----------



## bigboi3 (May 26, 2010)

Looks like an ant.  An interesting fly and nice capture.


----------



## Rrr3319 (May 26, 2010)

nice colors!  it looks great in contrast with the green leaves.  :thumbup:


----------



## muskokagirl (May 28, 2010)

Wow, neat...creepy but i love it


----------



## NateS (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments.


----------

